# Anyone riding a Santa Cruz Juliana??



## k.buz (Feb 10, 2005)

Right now I'm riding a Trek 6700 WSD hardtail, but I am thinking of getting the Juliana. Anyone have an opinion or recommendation? How does it climb on really tech hills? Is it easy to lift over step ups on an incline? I checked the reviews and it looks like a solid ride. And it's so pretty!!!  Just kidding!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

have you tried one? Does it fit? Lots of good choices out there....


----------



## k.buz (Feb 10, 2005)

I haven't tried one yet, just getting some ideas. The local shop only sells Cannondale and Specialized, and the other nearest dealer is two hours away, so I'm trying to get some info before I drive up there. If it helps, I'm 5'6 and about 135lbs. I like the way the Trek WSD fits, but it's 4 years old and it's time to upgrade!!!


----------



## LostSheep (Jan 8, 2005)

*Me, Me , Me...*

I don't even know where to start. I was big time into Trek hardtails. My current hardtail is a Trek 8500 all XTR'ed out. Its not a WSD because the WSD models always seemed to have components which I would have changed out and I couldn't seem to get just a WSD frame to built up. I also read reviews about the Juliana and did tons of research. Unfortunately, I live in South Florida where our highest elevation is the landfill so there aren't exactly a lot of places that carry bikes that are a little on the non-mass market side to test drive. After a particularly rattling ride one day, I went to my bike shop and had them place an order for a Juli medium frame. It took almost 2.5 months for the order to come in, but that gave me time to buy all the components I wanted and then had my shop build it up. I am so happy with my bike that all I want to do is ride. This bike gives me courage to try stuff I would never have tried on my Trek just because IT FITS ME!! My Trek never did fit me right (although I still use it for racing). Now keep in mind that I spent some serious $$ making the Juli as light as possible so I could get my wheels easily up over stuff and climb like a goat. It wasn't just a function of the frame, however, the fact that I actually have a big girl stem now and my weight is properly distributed around the bike so I can move around on it has helped me a great deal. I love the Fox RP3 shock and my body no longer has to deal with the abuse that my hardtail dished out. My Juli came in at a hair over 24lbs and at a cost of $3500 for xtr/carbon/ti components. Worth every penny to me since I ride a lot.

At 5'6" you may have more choices available to you then there are for me at 5'4" with a short inseam. If you are lucky to live in an area where you can get different bikes to test drive, take advantage of it because there is nothing worse than shelling out money for something that doesn't fit you. Good luck!


----------



## littlekin (Jun 15, 2005)

*they call me Billy*

Ever since I started riding my Juliana a few weeks ago, my climbing has gone through the roof. I am crushing every uphill - and there are some long, techinical uphills here in Park City. 
She pops up and over obstacles easily - I'm riding stuff I wouldn't have even attempted on my hard-tail. And she is incredibly responsive - all you have to do is look ahead and she takes you where you need to go. It's amazing what a well-fitted, full-suspension bike has done for my riding. I couldn't be happier - well, unless I could ditch work and ride all day long!
But make sure it fits you. I'm 5'3'', 115 lbs and was a small frame in Cannondale, GF, Specialized and Trek but am a medium in the Juliana. I wasn't able to test one prior, but I compared the specs of the small specialized to the medium Juliana and they were almost identical (the Specialized fit me the best out of the group I was able to test). 
Good luck with your search - upgrading was the best move I've made. I've been having as much fun (well almost ) riding now as I have on my deepest powder days!


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

My fiancee is on a Juliana, photos here. Her riding ability and confidence has risen dramatically since she started on it; probably as much from a proper fitting bike as anything else. She loves the handling, climbing and descending - lotsa smiles on the trail. I'm not allowed to touch it anymore, she's afraid I'll upgrade or alter something on her. 

Ht: 5'
Wt: never-you-mind
Inseam: 28"
Juliana: small, ano "gun metal blue"


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh lordy, all this SC talk lately is making me insanely jealous.
_
-...riding ability and confidence has risen dramatically since she started on it

-... started riding my Juliana a few weeks ago, my climbing has gone through the roof

-lotsa smiles on the trail_

My bike is beating me up (downhills).


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Well this juliana sounds like one heck of a nice bike! I'm just curious what you thought of the trek 6700 since that is the bike I'm currently looking at buying. I'm a guy if that makes any difference. Any input on the 6700 would be great. Thanks and happy riding. Chris


----------



## JanT (Feb 4, 2004)

Thrasher said:


> Well this juliana sounds like one heck of a nice bike! I'm just curious what you thought of the trek 6700 since that is the bike I'm currently looking at buying. I'm a guy if that makes any difference. Any input on the 6700 would be great. Thanks and happy riding. Chris


Chris,
I have a 2001 TREK 6700, and I've been very happy with it. It's been very reliable, no mechanicals on the trail ever. My friends swear by their Specialized bikes, but they break down more than mine. Sure, I think I'd like a Juliana, too, but it's not in my budget. I looked at a bunch of other bikes in the 800-1,000 range, and they all had the same level of components. I bought the TREK 6700 because my other TREK had been very durable through all my nasty beginner crashes, and because it was at my favorite LBS. If the bike fits -both your body and your budget--go for it. It won't let you down.
Jan


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the 6700 JanT! 

I still haven't made my purchase but hope to soon! This seemed like the best overall value for the style of riding I'll be doing. Sure would like a SantaCruz but don't think I would ride enough to justify spending that kinda dough.


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

*So far, it's been a fantastic bike*

I purchased a med Juliana last year for my girlfriend. Since then, her riding ability has risen exponentially. She's now excited about riding and even dreams about getting more rides in. We've gone from riding once a week to 3 times a week. I've seen her climb hills that she couldn't do before. Infact, she's now doing bunnyhops, something she wouldn't even attempt on her old VooDoo HT. On downhills, she's right behind me, something that didn't happen before.

As the previous post said, there are other bikes out there, just make sure the fit is right. That's the most important thing, it just happens the Juliana fits my g/f very well. Good Luck in your search and definitely give Santa Cruz a look. Their bikes rock!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

*SL med vs. Juliana large*

I was checking out the sizings on their website. I'm 5'5".

For my height:
They suggest a Med with 110 stem in the Julianna.
They suggest a Med with a 90 stem in the SL

*BUT* the Julianna large and SL med have the same exact Top Tube Effective, Seat Tube BBCenter-Top, Standover Height, Seat Tube Angle, Head Tube Angle, Wheelbase measurements.

So I know a SL medium fits me, I've ridden one, and I wonder if I should try a Large Julianna. But I've never ridden a Julianna, because the LBS doesn't have any to try, only Blurs and SL. Based on which stem you get, does this mean they are going to feel exactly the same?

Do you think I should try a Juliana Large? Can I ask my LBS to get one, even if I don't plan on buying it?


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> I was checking out the sizings on their website. I'm 5'5".
> 
> For my height:
> They suggest a Med with 110 stem in the Julianna.
> ...


My girlfriend's 5' 6" and she's riding a Med Juliana SL. It's just my opinion, but I always suggest going with the smaller size if you're inbetween sizes. It's just easier to control the bike with a smaller frame, not to mention the bike will be lighter. Oh yeah, she's running the 100mm stem. I think she could probably go with a 110mm stem, but she's happy with the ride. I'd suggest calling around and trying both sizes out first. You'd be surprised, in LA, there were quite a few shops that carried the Juliana's, eventhough you didn't seen them on the showroom floor.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

My husband and I are looking in to getting bikes. He has ridden MTB before, but I haven't really. Rented one only once, a few months ago. Our local store sells Trek and Gary Fisher. There's another store with Ellsworth and Specialized, but most of their stuff is you buy the frame and have the bike designed and built. I was recommended the Trek Fuel EX8 (not a WSD since I'm 5'9 and have a long torso, long arms). I did check out the Juliana as well online, but haven't had a chance to try one. If the Juliana is as good as you guys make it sound, I'll have to check one out! Are they as good for taller females as well? 

Thanks.


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Get fitted*



aword4you said:


> My husband and I are looking in to getting bikes. He has ridden MTB before, but I haven't really. Rented one only once, a few months ago. Our local store sells Trek and Gary Fisher. There's another store with Ellsworth and Specialized, but most of their stuff is you buy the frame and have the bike designed and built. I was recommended the Trek Fuel EX8 (not a WSD since I'm 5'9 and have a long torso, long arms). I did check out the Juliana as well online, but haven't had a chance to try one. If the Juliana is as good as you guys make it sound, I'll have to check one out! Are they as good for taller females as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Word,

I'd recommend going with a hardtail as your first bike because it forces you to hone and refine your technique first. After a few seasons, I'd then look into full suspension. You'll save money upfront, figure out if you like mountain biking, and have a better idea of what your needs are in the future. Ellsworth and Santa Cruz are excellent bikes, but they're sure expensive for a first bike. Get measured at your local bike shop to make sure you're getting the best fit bike for your body. If anything, check out www.wrenchscience.com and use their online sizing system. It'll tell you what bikes will fit your body. Using the online tool will help you decide if you need a WSD bike. Good Luck!


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

aword4you said:


> My husband and I are looking in to getting bikes. He has ridden MTB before, but I haven't really. Rented one only once, a few months ago. Our local store sells Trek and Gary Fisher. There's another store with Ellsworth and Specialized, but most of their stuff is you buy the frame and have the bike designed and built. I was recommended the Trek Fuel EX8 (not a WSD since I'm 5'9 and have a long torso, long arms). I did check out the Juliana as well online, but haven't had a chance to try one. If the Juliana is as good as you guys make it sound, I'll have to check one out! Are they as good for taller females as well?
> 
> Thanks.


The Juliana is the same as the Superlight in terms of performance, only the dimensions and angles have been tweaked for the feminine frame. My fiancee needed a Juliana due to her lack of vertical height. If you are 5'9" with a long torso and long arms, woman specific frames may not be required for you; and that opens up a world of possibilities.
You do need to be fitted. Test ride everything you can and have a couple of shops fit you. If you know any experienced cyclists, take them along and have them hang back as a silent reference; i.e. don't let them do all the talking, but have them there to speak up if the salesman is wrong.
Buy something in the mid-price range with solid components AND A FRAME THAT FITS YOU regardless of FS or HT. Ride the snot out of it and upgrade later on. Skip the boutique bikes like Ellsworth until you are more experienced and know what you like and don't like in a bike, cause it's just too much $ to spend at the start.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Unfortunately from the 5 shops we've been too, only one has had a bike that would fit for me to try  But, we're going to keep checking shops out.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

aword4you said:


> Thanks for all the info. Unfortunately from the 5 shops we've been too, only one has had a bike that would fit for me to try  But, we're going to keep checking shops out.


Ask riders in your area if you can take a spin on their bikes to get the feel of them...women and men. At 5'9" you don't need a WSD bike. You should check out the Konas if you have the chance. I just replaced my Santa Cruz Blur (Med) with a Kona King Kikapu (Large) and it fits me much better. Granted, the SC Blur Large would probably have fit me great too, but the Kona is more affordable....and I love it so far. I'm 5'8".


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

SSteel said:


> Buy something in the mid-price range with solid components AND A FRAME THAT FITS YOU regardless of FS or HT. Ride the snot out of it and upgrade later on. Skip the boutique bikes like Ellsworth until you are more experienced and know what you like and don't like in a bike, cause it's just too much $ to spend at the start.


Yup. I haven't been riding long, just 2 years really, and I'm on my 4th MTB (and 2nd road bike) because I never paid attention to fit. And, the more time I started spending on my bike, the more I noticed where things didn't fit...so, do it right the first time! And, yeah, if you start on a hardtail you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

SprocketHead said:


> My girlfriend's 5' 6" and she's riding a Med Juliana SL. It's just my opinion, but I always suggest going with the smaller size if you're inbetween sizes. It's just easier to control the bike with a smaller frame, not to mention the bike will be lighter. Oh yeah, she's running the 100mm stem. I think she could probably go with a 110mm stem, but she's happy with the ride. I'd suggest calling around and trying both sizes out first. You'd be surprised, in LA, there were quite a few shops that carried the Juliana's, eventhough you didn't seen them on the showroom floor.


I was talking with my buddies about this, and one guy brought up a good point.. If I were ever inclined to sell my bike, a SL would lure male and female, where as a J would attract mostly women. Though I kind of pictured my next bike as my forever bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey SprocketHead,

Thanks for the advice but we didn't take it. Aword4You likes full suspension! 










Man how time flies!


----------



## catmac1977 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey there,

I was thinking about a Juliana and ended up with a Superlight because my Juliana was late in arriving and I needed a bike to go to Moab in April. My shop sent me with a Superlight frame and I kept it! I am 5'6 and am riding a medium Superlight. I looked at the specs and talked to my bike shop and found out that there is absolutely no difference in the specs anymore between the SL and Juliana. It's just that there is a smaller size in the Juliana and bigger sizes in the SL. 

In any event, my Superlight is fantastic and I highly highly recommend buying either the Juliana or the Superlight. I was in between sizes and ended up going to the bigger size. I don't find it too big at all and it handles really well. I put a 125 mm fork on the front, which I also highly recommend. The new SL and Juliana are built to take a bigger fork.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

*Juliana*

I'm 5'3 and I have a med 06 Juliana and I like it a lot. I used to have a men's small Stumpjumper that was too big.I live in Florida but I often ride in Georgia and North Carolina too. Mine has all Sram XO and XTR parts to make it as light as possible and I just put red Industry 9 ultralights on it and a red Chris King Headset. It's that gunmetal grey.


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

I tested one at the local shop. Did not actaully get to ride it on any single track, but rampaged it around the shop. Left the parking lot too, went "offroad". It has great suspension and is a light bike. I was riding down steps and stuff. I took the sm out and it seemed to be right, I am 5'1, 105 pounds. I was having difficulties even locating a small full suspension rig.

I am use to a trek 4300, so this bike was compleatly differnt.

I want it! I tried to put i t on layaway but didnot have the funds. I also tried to finace it, ha ha. Well i still ride my trek.


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

I don't ride one but I have a biking friend that does. I'll ask her about how she likes the ride and post back.


----------



## minx1978 (Jul 11, 2007)

I bought a Juliana on ebay a few months back and totally love it. I am 5' and I have an extra small and believe its a perfect fit. I had a hardtail when i started riding-just over a year ago and it was heavy and clumsy (in hindsight), at least I appreciate the difference now and can attempt much more technical trails.My riding has improved ALOT, both up and downhill and it was worth every penny! and i can lift it onto the roofrack with ease


----------

